# Avon in October



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

I realize this might be a little early/premature, but there is a group of us coming in early October. We will have 3-4 kayaks, all paddle, no pedal and will be surf fishing. 
What would be the best options for the kayak part? Getting out past the breakers possible or is that all weather dependent? What's the new bridge like and have they dismantled the old bridge yet? Sound side seems pretty expansive, wouldn't even know where to start there. At least looking at the surf I can see the troughs, slews and holes.

Not a complete rookie, been kayak fishing Florida for 8 years now, have caught tarpon, sharks, snook, and all the trash fish you could ever imagine. Would love a big red, or at least an opportunity. Sheepies are another target too...

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## Scott-NC (Jul 19, 2013)

Peter,
It’s never too early to plan a trip.
Our group of 5 will be there 10/13 to 10/20. Can’t wait...
Been going for the last 7 years. The only thing better than a mid slot drum from a yak is an over slot drum (or maybe a tarpon someday).
Generally we catch more quality fish from the yaks in the sound than surf fishing the beach that time of year. Slot red drum, keeper trout and citation flounder. Have never taken the yaks into the surf. Hit a spot run one year in the surf which was a blast. A few upper slot drum from the surf but we have had to work for them.
Can’t speak for the entire sound but outside of the boat channels most of it is less than 4 feet deep. Been 4 miles out in the sound in ankle deep water. 
Regarding where to launch yaks in the sound: There are several day use areas along Hwy 12 where you can launch-Salvo, Haulover and Sandy Banks. Look for grass beds within a few 100 yards of shore. If there is sand you’re in the wrong spot. Jerk shads on weighted hooks or 4” gulp swimming mullet, 1/8 jig head under a popping cork. Oregon Inlet Fishing center is another good area to put in but be cautious of the tides and current. It can get sketchy. 
If the wind is blowing more than 15 you are gonna go for a ride in a paddle yak in the sound. Stake out, fish a spot for a few then move on. If the kite surfers are there, go back to surf fishing unless you want a serious workout, with little fishing. 
If you really want to learn the area and are open to a guide, we went out with Rob from outerbanks kayak fishing the past two years. It was well worth it. 
Hope this helps. Tight lines. 
Scott


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanks Scott, yeah I saw a couple of guides who specialize in kayak fishing, I might hit one of them up as I don't think it's that expensive if you bring all your own gear. I realize I'd just be paying for the knowledge at that point, but given the vast area of the sound, it would be worth it. Didn't realize it was that shallow that far out as well.

I would have thought that going beyond the breakers and hitting the drop offs would be beneficial, but what do I know, it's why I'm asking the questions.

Yes, a tarpon from the yak is a good time, to the point where you wonder who caught who.

I'll do some more search on the sound area with google maps and a depth charts close to where we will be staying to see what I can find.

Thanks for the response.


----------

